# The Funniest Joke - The MHF One Liners



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

They have just published a book about the funniest Joke. They set up a website you were asked to submit your funniest joke then vote on some randomly selected. The funniest one turned out probably to have been thought up by Spike Milligan.

Then I thought we can do that and here's how:

I'll put up a poll with some jokes.

You vote for them and post any that you think are better in the thread.

After a while I'll drop jokes that haven't got many votes and try some of your ones.

To make it different from LaughLab we will stick to one liners (they are easier to make into poll options  )


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Look Frank, just because you were labelled the most sensible person on MHF there's no need to take it personally.

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Look Frank, just because you were labelled the most sensible person on MHF there's no need to take it personally.
> 
> Dave


That's a good one.... :lol: :lol:

my offering ( with respect to George Burns):

*Too bad that all the people who know how to run the country are busy out driving their motorhomes.*

Mike


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A couple of my favourites are:

Campers: Nature's way of feeding mosquitoes.

There are three kinds of people: Those who can count and those who can't.


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

There are in fact 10 types of people - those who can count in binary and those that can't....!!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Its old as the hills but

What's brown and sticky: 


A stick


Sorry


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

*My favourites*

My two favourites: some politically incorrect I know:

What do you call a group of Irish men - A Thicket

Jesus's last words at the crucifixion - Mum save my Easter Eggs I'll be back on Monday!


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: My favourites*



glacier said:


> My two favourites: some politically incorrect I know:
> 
> What do you call a group of Irish men - A Thicket
> 
> Jesus's last words at the crucifixion - Mum save my Easter Eggs I'll be back on Monday!


Whilst I don't claim to be an expert on the Christian myths shouldn't that be Sunday.


----------

